# Barbosa and Jones have had good seasons,



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

But tonight is what is going to show me if they are the truth or not. Barbosa has been putting up good numbers all year, but tonight is the biggest game of his career. He has to show, same for Jones. He has not had a strong game in some time. I hope these fellas are ready, cause we need them badly tonight.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I was all for keeping Jones and getting rid of Barbosa (with those rumors of Jones being traded this summer) till I noticed how inconsistent he was. I pretty much bashed Barbosa but my opinion flipped like a switch. Barbosa had been pretty consistent all yr long even better before Ginobli flopped on his knee. Barbosa though hasn't been as good in the playoffs as he has been this yr. At least he's not as frenetic as he was last yr. Probably. because he's not asked to be a back up PG. YeahThey both better come to play, that is for sure.

So, is Marion gonna guard Kobe with double teams coming every so often? And then have Thomas or Diaw guarding Odom? We shoulda switched that match up Marion on Odom in game 2 or 3.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

dissonance19 said:


> So, is Marion gonna guard Kobe with double teams coming every so often? And then have Thomas or Diaw guarding Odom? We shoulda switched that match up Marion on Odom in game 2 or 3.


I think they will keep on with that hard double team on Odom and Kobe, but I think Barbosa can guard Kobe good enough speed wise on the perimemeter. I would just switch Marion and Barbosa all night similar to how Marjele and KJ did on Jordan in the Finals. Just give him different looks.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow barbosa is pretty small. thought he was bigger. he's 6'3 and 188... kobe's got 3 inches, athleticism, and about 32 pounds on him. i think shaw marion will have a better chance.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Its time to shut these haters the **** up... Lets handle our business Phoenix.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

If it goes to game 7, we'll see Phoenix playing the Clippers!

No way they'll rally up to a game 7 and lose at home. No Way!


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Great start by Barbosa and Jones really stepping it up. UNIT THE FAMOUS "KOBE ELBOW" comes into play


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

Barbosa is leading all scorers with 15 at halftime.

This is the kind of effort we need(ed) from him this series. Hope he keeps playing like that the whole game.

GO SUNS!!!! :clap:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Effen said:


> If it goes to game 7, we'll see Phoenix playing the Clippers!
> 
> No way they'll rally up to a game 7 and lose at home. No Way!


I know if the Fakers can get a win in game 7 IN PHOENIX, then they'll get respect around NBA....


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I am very proud right now!!! Both did better than I thought they needed to.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I loved the way Marion played Bryant early on, smacking the ball away a few times out of his hands into other teammates, and then he got that one steal for the dunk. After that he didn't do it anymore still played him well but Bryant hit some unexplainable shots with great coverage. holy ****. unbelievable. he needs to play him more though.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Barbosa stepped up wonderfully tonight ^_^ However, he did have that retarded foul at the end of OT that could have cost us the game -.-


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

is kobe 6 foot 7? although it does say 6 6, my friend (laker fan) says he is 6 7. kobe is like 232 pounds or something since start of last nba season, may have noticed his arms with greater depth. Marion and barbosa in recent yrs have put on some weight too.


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

Barbosa led all the scorers with 26 tonight. 

Over the last 2 games, he averaged 24 points and was 17-of-21. Unbelievable. I don´t think we would have reached game 7 (maybe even not game 6) had Barbosa played that way the whole series.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey, when we win, everything goes well!

I'll apologize. I HATED Barbosa. He was beyond horrible in game 2 and 3. This team has no backup pg for Nash (besides Diaw). Barbosa couldn't do anything except not finishing his layup. 

But Barbosa has really shown his improvement for the past 3 games. One thing that helps is Laker's defense totally broke down against him. 

Now, I want to see the same GOOD Barbosa on Monday. He's gotta be more consistent.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

wow id say barbosa came through for you guy 26pts on 10-12 shooting and 5-5 free throws, as for jones well he shot well in limited time


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

CrackerJack said:


> wow id say barbosa came through for you guy 26pts on 10-12 shooting and 5-5 free throws, as for jones well he shot well in limited time


woooooow, i didnt realize he played THAT well. 10-12 shooting? thats unreal. what a game!


----------

